# Ultimativen High-End Gaming Laptop kaufen... Aber wo?



## Titan2k4 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
mein Vater möchte sich mal wieder, wie immer alle paar Jahre, eine neue Höllenmachine zum Mitnehmen kaufen.
Wo sollte er das tun? Wo bekommt man das beste P/L-Verhältnis?

Der Laptop sollte auch einen 120Hz Monitor haben und eine SSD-Festplatte und ansonsten natürlich: Top komponenten.
Preis kann bis zu 2000€ gehen. Wo würdet ihr ihn hinschicken um dieses Vorhaben umzusetzen?

LG,
Titan2k4


----------



## Psytis (26. Mai 2011)

das Acer Aspire 8951G-2631687Wnkk (LX.RJ202.059) | Geizhals.at Österreich schaut nicht so schlecht aus, was mich dabei aber etwas stört ist das glänzende display.
ob der tft 120 Hz hat kann ich aber net sagen.
bei den üblichen Highend herstellern (alienware, mysn usw...) bist du mit high end komponenten recht schnell über den 2k


----------



## milkris (26. Mai 2011)

Also P/L ist bei Alienware fürn Arsch! Muss es ein 120Hz Panel sein? Also ich würd mal bei Skullbone schauen Home - SKULLBONE-SYSTEMS
Hab mir in x17 mit 6970 geholt und bis total begeistert. Schenker hat ich auch schon - da machst auch nix falsch, da zahlst aber gleich um einiges mehr.


----------



## der_knoben (26. Mai 2011)

Kannst du mal bei mysn.de gucken, da gibt es auch sehr gute Laptops. Allerdings wirst du faktisch kein Gaming Laptop mit 120Hz Display bekommen. Das einzige Notebook, das ich gefunden habe, das 120Hz hat, ist dieses:  Toshiba Satellite A665


----------



## Mistadon (26. Mai 2011)

Das Alienware M17x R3 hat auch 120Hz, ist aber deutlich teurer. Hat aber Sandy-Bridge. Bald kommt auch das M18x, das ist noch besser


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

ASUS G73SW-91182V (90N3IA132N3322VL651) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Asus ROG Notebooks sind grundsätzlich auch sehr geile Teile, du hast halt nicht die Möglichkeit das Book selbst im Konfigurator zu erstellen sondern musst ein vorgefertigtes nehmen.
Bei diesem fehlt jetzt zwar die SSD, das sollte sich mit dem Rest Budget aber noch ausgehen, die zweite 750er dann einfach als Externe verwenden oder verkaufen.


----------



## Titan2k4 (26. Mai 2011)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich habe mir schon einiges davon angeschaut. 
Sind ganz gute Sachen dabei. Mit den 120 Hz ist es so,
dass es sich einfach echt geil anfühlt. Es wäre gut, wenn das mit dabei wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2011)

Soll das mit 120Hz jetzt wegen 3D verfügbar sein, oder einfach nur weil es besser erscheint als bei 60Hz auch in "2D-3D" ?

So ne Karte wie im Asus zb ist halt nicht mal so stark wie eine Desktopkarte in der KLasse einer AMD 5770, die kostet 80-90€, nur so als Vergleich.


Wie groß soll/darf der denn überhaupt sein?


----------



## Superwip (26. Mai 2011)

> zum Mitnehmen


 
...würde ich jedenfalls maximal 15,6 Zoll empfehlen

Eventuell wäre das ASUS G53Sw ja eine Möglichkeit; es hat jedoch zwei gravierende Nachteile: einerseits eine Displayauflösung von nur 1366x768 (die Version mit Full-HD Monitor ist nicht 120Hz/3D tauglich), andererseits besitzt es "nur" eine GTX 460M


----------



## CooperManiac (27. Mai 2011)

würde auch zu mysn bzw. schenker notebooks tendieren   ne gtx 6970 dürfte etwas mehr power haben


schaumal rein lohnt sich^^: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG U700 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17,3")


----------



## Alex555 (27. Mai 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Das Alienware M17x R3 hat auch 120Hz, ist aber deutlich teurer. Hat aber Sandy-Bridge. Bald kommt auch das M18x, das ist noch besser


 
Das M18x ist schon draussen .  http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-m18x/pd.aspx?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs&~ck=mn
Wer sich für 2000€ nen Acer kauft ist selbst schuld.... Acer Laptops sind für ihre übermässige Hitzeentwicklung bekannt. Ich würde auch zu mysn oder one gehen, eher ersteres. 
@ CooperManiac : Schönes vorgeschlagenes notebook, aber eine Destkop CPU in einem Laptop sollte man sich schon echt überlegen. Natürlich ist die Leistung unangefochten, aber du zahlst möglicherweise einen hohen Preis: -SEHR HOHE Geräuschkulisse, SCHLECHTE Akkulaufzeit, mehr Wärmeentwicklung. 
Falls dein Vater aber ein richtiger Zocker ist ist ihm die Geräuschkulisse sowie die geringe Akkulaufzeit sowieso egal. 

Grüße Alex555


----------



## AeroX (27. Mai 2011)

Mysn sollte die richtige Adresse sein. 
Oder das vorgeschlagene Dell Notebook


----------



## Superwip (27. Mai 2011)

> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG U700 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17,3")


 
-groß
-kein 120Hz/3D Monitor
-schwer
-sehr geringe Akkulaufzeit

Zweiteres bietet überhaupt kein MySn Notebook, womit diese Marke komplett wegfällt


----------



## Psytis (27. Mai 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Das M18x ist schon draussen .  http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-m18x/pd.aspx?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs&~ck=mn
> Wer sich für 2000€ nen Acer kauft ist selbst schuld.... Acer Laptops sind für ihre übermässige Hitzeentwicklung bekannt. Ich würde auch zu mysn oder one gehen, eher ersteres.
> @ CooperManiac : Schönes vorgeschlagenes notebook, aber eine Destkop CPU in einem Laptop sollte man sich schon echt überlegen. Natürlich ist die Leistung unangefochten, aber du zahlst möglicherweise einen hohen Preis: -SEHR HOHE Geräuschkulisse, SCHLECHTE Akkulaufzeit, mehr Wärmeentwicklung.
> Falls dein Vater aber ein richtiger Zocker ist ist ihm die Geräuschkulisse sowie die geringe Akkulaufzeit sowieso egal.
> ...


 
hm, mein Acer läuft eigentlich sehr gut, von der übermässigen hitzeentwicklung kann ich nichts feststellen.


----------



## Desmodontidae (28. Mai 2011)

Sorry für den Spam, aber bei 2000,- Obergrenze sollte man doch bitte das Wort "Ultimativ" weglassen^^

Test mySN XMG U700 ULTRA Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ca. 4000,-


----------

